# Hero's Come Back) Main RP



## EPIC (Feb 8, 2009)

Alright, guys, this is it! Those damn gangs have been causing trouble for far too long! Its time that we take back our city, our country! Its time for a Hero's comeback!

Story- Gangs have overwhelmed the country, but the police are powerless to stop and military means are being used for a war in Japan. Thankfully, a small group of youths have banded together to stop the gangs. Don't worry folks, The Heroes are here!

Heroes- A group of youths that are trained in various forms of martial arts and gunfighting to stop the overwhelming gangs. They're main objective is to stop the Big Gang, the head of the gang's tyranny, and unravel the conspiracy behind the war in Japan. They act as a task force that give specified missions to certain individuals that can handle those missions and annilate the gangs. These are their specified ranks) Pro Hero- the leaders of the Hero. They organize the teams, and hand out the missions. 
Junior Hero- These are the lessers of the Pro Hero. They train the Little Puppies, and assist on missions with the Top Dogs.
Top Dogs- These are the lessers that go out on various missions.
Little Puppies- These are the trainees.

The Big Gang- The head of the gang's tyrannical rule. They command all the other gangs and are the sole enemy of the Hero. The lesser gangs are)
-The Kamen Raiders- A group of masked street terrorists that raid cars.
-The Athens- A group of femme fatale that seduce, beat up/kill, and steal whoever comes in their way.
-The Minors- A group of youths that act as innocent kids, then beat the crap out of anyone who falls for their trap.

The War- There is currently a war in Japan for control over the world, like in the World Wars, but there is more than what meets the eye. The Hero know that there is something behind the war, and the government.

All other information is in the OOC thread
-------------------------------

Battle 1- Heroes are born!

It was a dark, cold day in winter. The clouds covered the sky in a horrifying gray, and snow fell in a red haze. Screams can be heard from miles away, gunshots fired across the city, blood was scattered across the city, it was a day of anarchy. In a dark alley, a small family was trapped along a wall, surrounded by shadowy figures. The figures held up there guns and fired...

James woke up from that horrible nightmare of his past and perked up his head up from his desk, which now had a spot of slobber on it. He wiped the mess off and looked into his computer, bits of information on the Japanese War popped up, but it was nothing new to him. Soon, he became bored, and waited for the time it would be to assign missions.


----------

